# Lake County,Oregon



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

Just curious if there are any riders in eastern Oregon... Lake county & Lakeview area.
I'm gonna be out that way in April & want to know if i should bring my road bike, mountain bike , or both. (or neither)...


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

Bring both. And plenty of food, water, spares, etc. Even the jackrabbits have to carry their lunches out there.
You can still hit some cold weather there in April.
It's awesome country, though. Be sure to post some pictures.


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

As the other poster said, there is good riding to be had both road and off road. Lake County is bigger in area than Connecticut so there's plenty of open land, but not a huge number of paved roads. Even the major highways (140 and 395) have fairly low traffic. There are some fantastic paved Forest Service roads heading northwest out of Lakeview - no traffic, and gorgeous but getting to elevations where snow is a distinct possibility. 

There are only two incorporated cities in the county... definitely bring all of the food and water you need anywhere you go. April can be cold, wet, snowy or hot and sunny. It is usually windy.

There is a big network of dirt roads in the mountains - more than I could describe here.


----------

